# NPP run



## Hollywood72 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'll try and keep this updated but I'm not the best logger.....

So I'm just over two weeks in on a TPP and NPP cycle. I started off on tren but decided to put that on hold and now I'm trying to bulk first. 

TPP at 700 and NPP at 500ish. Pinning on MWF. It takes two shots each pinn day. I rotate between glutes, delts, quads, and ventro. I freaking hate ventro. Its easy but I get sore as a whore on a Sunday morning from that spot. 

I'm also on 50mg dbol but I'm going to bump it because I can't see any of its effects. Either that or drop it all together. 

I had a minor wrist injury that has kept me from lifting heavy so that's a bit of a let down but its getting better and I'm starting to enjoy the low weight higher reps approach. 

Diet is decent but not as good as it should be. I eat a lot of lean meats with pastas (with soup flavoring), spaghetti with wheat pasta, raw veggies, a lot of oatmeal with yogurt. This week I'm going to start my chicken and brown rice diet again because I'm seeing a little too much bloat from the foods I'm currently consuming. I'm not going to lie, if I'm in a hurry at work and hungry I will hit up a McDonald's and eat 3 or 4 mcdoubles. Doesn't happen often but its fun when it does.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 9, 2013)

"Teen" in 3rd sentence should read "tren"
I would pay for the edit option. Lol


----------



## SystM (Feb 9, 2013)

I like it!

Post up the diet and

I personally would switch the doses

NPP at 700. Pinned ED 
Test around 5-600 3x week


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 9, 2013)

You down with NPP??...  

Nice log, Hollywood. Best of luck with the cycle!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 9, 2013)

Manny1656 said:


> I like it!
> 
> Post up the diet and
> 
> ...



Why pin NPP daily?

Diet will be something like this:

Morning shake or smoothie (fresh fruit, natural peanut butter, milk, protein)
8:00am, oatmeal with low fat yogurt
11:00am, baked chicken breast, brown rice
2:00, baked chicken breast, brown rice, 1/2 cup of broccoli
Snack on almonds or peanut butter and bread. 
6:00, chicken/rice or lean meat and wheat pasta 
8:30, workout (5 days a week)
9:30, post workout shake w peanut butter and egg beaters
Sometimes I'll eat again before bed sometimes not.


----------



## SystM (Feb 9, 2013)

And the main goal is to gain?


I always recommend pinning ED with slin pins. Less scar tissue   More consistent levels of the product 

Just my 0.02


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 9, 2013)

Stable bloods are over rated IMO And pinning 100mg every day means your peak plasma levels are far below what they could be if you spread out the injects. 

Either way you're gonna grow.


----------



## 69nites (Feb 9, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Stable bloods are over rated IMO And pinning 100mg every day means your peak plasma levels are far below what they could be if you spread out the injects.
> 
> Either way you're gonna grow.


I've been preaching that for years.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 9, 2013)

What church do u preach at?



69nites said:


> I've been preaching that for years.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 9, 2013)

Manny1656 said:


> And the main goal is to gain?
> 
> 
> I always recommend pinning ED with slin pins. Less scar tissue   More consistent levels of the product
> ...



I want to gain mass, specifically muscle. The leaner the better but I know nandrolone isn't regarded for lean gains. I'll cut, before the summer, if I need to.


----------



## Santaklaus (Feb 9, 2013)

Test, Deca and dbol.. sounds like my perfect bulk.. =P~


----------



## 69nites (Feb 10, 2013)

Flyingdragon said:


> What church do u preach at?


Mostly the first church of theironden.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 10, 2013)

You can bulk on tren bro!


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 10, 2013)

Compounds like NPP and TPP I like to pin M/W/F.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 10, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> You can bulk on tren bro!



I was going to bulk on tren but something in the ace didn't agree with me. I'll try tren e next time.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 10, 2013)

Manny1656 said:


> I like it!
> 
> Post up the diet and
> 
> ...



I wouldn't I would always keep test higher or at same dose as a deca compound.

I would leave it at 700mg TPP and 500mg NPP and in 2 to 3 weeks bump up the NPP if I felt the need.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 10, 2013)

Hollywood72 said:


> I was going to bulk on tren but something in the ace didn't agree with me. I'll try tren e next time.



Some people can't handle Ace ester I seem to hate the prop ester in test prop.


----------



## Spear (Feb 10, 2013)

4 mcdoubles? c'mon brother. at least crush those grilled chicken wrap things.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2013)

Hollywood72 said:


> I want to gain mass, specifically muscle. The leaner the better but I know nandrolone isn't regarded for lean gains. I'll cut, before the summer, if I need to.



It's all about diet not the gear. NPP isn't as bloaty as deca... I ran test pp and nandrolone pp with a Helios diet and was in the best shape of my life.

You'll do fine bro. You'll just need to know when it's time to put the fork down.


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 10, 2013)

Make sure you keep us posted. This will be interesting to follow.


----------



## Jada (Feb 10, 2013)

nice log wood


----------



## SystM (Feb 10, 2013)

Hollywood72 said:


> I want to gain mass, specifically muscle. The leaner the better but I know nandrolone isn't regarded for lean gains. I'll cut, before the summer, if I need to.



Ditch the McDoubles,
won't help you here

This is a phase 1 diet I loved as far as efficacy 

DIET

TRAINING DAYS:

Meal 1: 4 whole eggs 3 pieces bread toast (Ezekiel)

Meal 2: blender shake (2 1/2 scoops protein, 1 banana, 2 packs oats, 3 tbsp PB, 3 TBSP coconut oil. 30 OZ LACTOSE FREE MILK.) drink 1/3 here

Meal 3: Taco Bell FRESCA MENU. (2 beef choices, 1 other option of whatever you want)

preworkout: I like fat pre workout out so like 1/4 cup granola with almond butter

during workout: EAA 

postworkout: 2 scoops of eaa

1/2 HR LATER^ drink 1/3 blender shake

Meal 5: 4-5oz. beef, steak or salmon, 1 cup broccoli, 1 or 2 pieces eziekiel bread toast

Blender shake drink 1/3 here

Meal 6: 2 greek yogurts




OFF DAYS:

Meal 1: 5 whole eggs, 2 pieces Ezekiel bread toast

Meal 2: blender shake- 1/2

Meal 3: Taco Bell * same as before

blender shake 1/2

Meal 4: 4-5oz. beef, steak or salmon, 1 cup broccoli, 2 pieces eziekiel bread toast


You will be pleasantly surprised with NPP. It is very dry IMO. 

Good luck bro!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 10, 2013)

Interesting diet. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's a before pic


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 10, 2013)

Hollywood72 said:


> I was going to bulk on tren but something in the ace didn't agree with me. I'll try tren e next time.



I love tren e..nothing but night sweats and sporadic insomnia are the only sides.

Oh yea, an extreme libido, too-my 5th and 6th week into tren e, I fucked EVERY day LOL


----------



## SystM (Feb 10, 2013)

What's your cardio going to be at?

Any AI?


----------



## SystM (Feb 10, 2013)

Manny1656 said:


> Ditch the McDoubles,
> won't help you here
> 
> This is a phase 1 diet I loved as far as efficacy
> ...



Keep in mind when I "bulk" I only train 3 days a week


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 10, 2013)

Manny1656 said:


> What's your cardio going to be at?
> 
> Any AI?



I'm lacking in the cardio dept for sure. If I add it regularly it will be 20min on the elliptical, at a light jog and 10-15 minutes on the row machine 2-3 times per week. 

I hate the term lean bulk but I want to be as lean as possible while adding mass.


----------



## SystM (Feb 10, 2013)

If I were you I would do 35 min everyday.  

Your metabolism will be stoked and you will be more hungry therefore eating more meals and gaining more size


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 10, 2013)

Cardio is like the fat chic I try and avoid at the party. Sometimes I do it, sometimes I don't. 

As far as AI's I have aromasin but haven't started taking it yet. I am taking .5 of caber twice a week. I think I'll do 12.5 of asin eod starting tomorrow


----------



## SystM (Feb 10, 2013)

LOL I hear ya bro. Keep us posted


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just a couple pics from tonight. I'll try and update with progress pics if I'm happy with my progress. Haha

Current stats 6' 215lbs. I want to get to a lean 225


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 15, 2013)

Didn't go to the gym last night. Doubt I'll go tonight. I'll probably opt for another round of cardio with my girl. Back at the weights tomorrow.


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 15, 2013)

Nothin wrong with some extra cardio! Keep killin it bro! BOOMER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 21, 2013)

Did chest last night

BB bench
135/20
225/10 x 2
275/8

Incline bench
135/10
185/6 x 2
135/10

Incline DB fly
35/10 x 2
30/12

Incline DB
70/6
60/10 x 2

My wrist is still a little sore but getting better


----------



## powermaster (Feb 21, 2013)

So how far into npp/tpp are you? And how do you feel its working for you.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 21, 2013)

powermaster said:


> So how far into npp/tpp are you? And how do you feel its working for you.



I'm about a month in right now. I'm making some gains but I "feel" absolutely nothing. I really don't feel the steroids like a lot of people do.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 24, 2013)

So the last two days I've done back and bi's and shoulders/legs. I am sore as hell. I decided to lower the weight on each exercise and concentrate on the movement/motion and do a few more reps. This might be my new approach for a while. I feel pretty bloated and the higher reps seem like the attack to remain lean. 

I've upped the dosage of NPP to 600 and TPP is about 750ish. I've put on a few pounds and will adjust my diet (add cals) to keep the gains coming. I'm just over one month into this. I really don't feel stronger at all and probably won't set any PR's. I just don't have that attitude on these compounds. 

Yesterday was my last day of dbol. The last week I was doing 100mg a day. No pumps or strength increases so I don't think I'll miss that compound.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 24, 2013)

Hollywood72 said:


> So the last two days I've done back and bi's and shoulders/legs. I am sore as hell. I decided to lower the weight on each exercise and concentrate on the movement/motion and do a few more reps. This might be my new approach for a while. I feel pretty bloated and the higher reps seem like the attack to remain lean.
> 
> I've upped the dosage of NPP to 600 and TPP is about 750ish. I've put on a few pounds and will adjust my diet (add cals) to keep the gains coming. I'm just over one month into this. I really don't feel stronger at all and probably won't set any PR's. I just don't have that attitude on these compounds.
> 
> Yesterday was my last day of dbol. The last week I was doing 100mg a day. No pumps or strength increases so I don't think I'll miss that compound.




You're not really falling into the higher reps are for getting/staying lean are you? What burns more cals. 1 huge ball busting 80% squat or 1,000 squats at 10%?  Stay heavy. You're only bloated because of the dbol.  Watch your sodium, have plenty of water, add in some powerade and just be patient. I ran a gram of test and 600 npp with 12.5 exem EOD and caber .5 twice per week and was lean and somehow managed to be free from bloat.  It can be done.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 24, 2013)

Hollywood72 said:


> I'm about a month in right now. I'm making some gains but I "feel" absolutely nothing. I really don't feel the steroids like a lot of people do.



I don't either for most of them... They aren't foreign substances though so you sorta shouldn't.


----------



## goodfella (Feb 24, 2013)

Hollywood72 said:


> I want to gain mass, specifically muscle. The leaner the better but I know nandrolone isn't regarded for lean gains. I'll cut, before the summer, if I need to.



Npp is great for a lean bulk. Since it's short, No bloat and keeps you lean! Npp/test-p blend is always a nice combo for strength gains.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 24, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> You're not really falling into the higher reps are for getting/staying lean are you? What burns more cals. 1 huge ball busting 80% squat or 1,000 squats at 10%?  Stay heavy. You're only bloated because of the dbol.  Watch your sodium, have plenty of water, add in some powerade and just be patient. I ran a gram of test and 600 npp with 12.5 exem EOD and caber .5 twice per week and was lean and somehow managed to be free from bloat.  It can be done.



I like the soreness I got from the lower weights. Attitude plays such an important role in all of this but I just don't have the mindset to lift heavy right now. I did tweak my wrist and it kept me from a lot of exercises. So maybe now that it's healing my thought process will change.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 24, 2013)

Hollywood72 said:


> I like the soreness I got from the lower weights. Attitude plays such an important role in all of this but I just don't have the mindset to lift heavy right now. I did tweak my wrist and it kept me from a lot of exercises. So maybe now that it's healing my thought process will change.



wood block out any thoughts you may have when u step into the gym.Think about things that make u wanna kill,for me its a ex girl I cant stand.Focus on anger and go kill the fuckin gym.All this dont have the mind set is for pussies your no puss so go and kill shit


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 24, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> wood block out any thoughts you may have when u step into the gym.Think about things that make u wanna kill,for me its a ex girl I cant stand.Focus on anger and go kill the fuckin gym.All this dont have the mind set is for pussies your no puss so go and kill shit



Yup... Attitude and balls. Show em off.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Mar 1, 2013)

Did chest last night. Stayed light, sorry pillar. 

Flat BB bench

2 sets of 135 at 20 reps
5 sets of 185 at 15 reps. Last set was 12 reps
2 sets of 135 at 15 reps
1 set of 135 at 24 reps

Incline BB
4 sets of 135 at 12 reps

Machine fly

15 at 150
15 at 165
15 at 180

3 sets of bw dips. 10 reps


----------



## Hollywood72 (Mar 2, 2013)

Biceps

60lb curl bar 3x12
Bw chin ups 5x10
Reverse curls 60lb curl bar 3x10
Tbar curls 80lb 3x10
Preacher curls 60lbs 3x10

Wrist is feeling a lot better and will start going heavy in a week or two. 

Only put on about 5lbs so far


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 2, 2013)

Your going to have to get rid of gay bicep days and do compounds movements to gain faster.

You want bigger biceps do row's, deadlift and work your triceps.

All you did was 1 day of bicep work and IMO that is not productive for growth that is more of a getting ready for a show type of work.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Mar 2, 2013)

I do those when I do back. This was just a bicep day. Hadn't done just a bicep day in a long time.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Mar 30, 2013)

Think I'm done with this cycle. Had to switch labs in the middle and my body does not agree with the new TPP. Worst week of my life!  

Fuck it


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 30, 2013)

did you like the NPP?


----------



## Hollywood72 (Mar 30, 2013)

Jenner said:


> did you like the NPP?



I couldn't tell I was on it. But that's normal for me


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 30, 2013)

Hollywood72 said:


> Think I'm done with this cycle. Had to switch labs in the middle and my body does not agree with the new TPP. Worst week of my life!
> 
> Fuck it



Tha't what you get for switching labs L-)


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 30, 2013)

Finish the cycle Wood! (go back to the first lab)
Whoever said greatness came easy?
It takes pain and sacrifice to become legendary!
YMMV.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Apr 2, 2013)

Screw it. I'm over it. If I decide I want to cycle again I always can


----------

